# Kontakt "Library content not found click locate to set the content" Not saving change.



## Harry (Nov 7, 2017)

I have installed a new SSD drive and have moved some Kontakt sample libraries (eg Spitfire, Heavyocity) to the new drive. 
When opening Kontakt in my DAW (Cubase 9) the libraries I moved have a message "Library content not found click locate to set the content".
I have followed the directions from https://support.native-instruments.com/hc/en-us/articles/210278605-How-to-Move-a-KONTAKT-Library - and have got the library to show up as normal again and been able to use it.

The problem is when I open Kontakt again, I get the same error message. It has not saved the new location information.

Have I missed something or is there another step I need to make to have Kontakt save the new location of each library?

I tried also to change the folder location in Native Access, but it seems like the folder location there is not editable.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 8, 2017)

Always do any library-related stuff in Kontakt standalone, not within DAW.


----------



## Dominik Raab (Nov 8, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Always do any library-related stuff in Kontakt standalone, not within DAW.



And, if you're on Windows, launch Kontakt standalone as an administrator (right-click context menu). That solves most permission problems that might be responsible for changes not saving.


----------



## Harry (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks guys, that worked perfect. I had to run the Kontakt both stand alone and as Administrator, then it saved the chnages. All works great now and Im enjoying the benefits of SSD.


----------



## Dominik Raab (Nov 8, 2017)

Glad it worked, have fun with your new drive!


----------



## RichardinNL (Jun 8, 2020)

More than 2 years later..... Thanks for the Administrator tip, this helped me out.


----------

